# 70k Gaming rig with HD TV monitor



## Score89 (May 26, 2013)

I made a post regarding a new computer a couple of months back, but my purchase plans got postponed. Now I'm almost done saving up and it's time to come up with a new config. So here's the Q&A form.

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
*
Ans: Watching videos and playing MMO, RPG and RTS games. (Guild Wars, Dishonored, GTA series, Assassin Creed series, Splinter Cell series, Darksouls, Darksiders, WoW, Starcraft)


*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
*
Ans: 60 - 65k. Can extend it to 70k


*3. Planning to overclock?
*
Ans: No


*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
*
Ans: Windows 7/8


*5. How much hard drive space is needed?
*
Ans: 1 TB


*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
*
Ans: I'm considering hooking up the PC to a 32" LCD TV that I'll soon be getting. Is this a good idea, or will a conventional HD monitor be better? Need your advice regarding this.


*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
*
Ans: Will be buying everything.


*8. When are you planning to buy the system?
*
Ans: Hopefully one month from now


*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
*
Ans: This will be done by an assembler 


*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
*
Ans: I live in Delhi and will be buying locally.


*11. Anything else which you would like to say?
*
Ans: Assuming that I go for the 32" LCD TV as my monitor, will I be better off getting a wireless keyboard + mouse?


----------



## Cilus (May 26, 2013)

Assuming the price of your HD TV is excluded in the budget of 70K, here is my suggestion:-

AMD FX 8350 4GHz @ 11.6K
Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 @ 7.2K
GSkill RipjawX F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL 8GB X 1 1600 MHz CL10 @ 4K
Toshiba/ WB Blue 1TB 7200 RPM HDD @ 3.8K
Corsair 400R Cabinet @ 4.5K
Seasonic SS750-JS @ 5.6K
Sapphire HD 7970 Dual Fan Version @ 28K
Asus 24X SATA Black DVD R/W @ 1K
Logitech Keyboard @ 0.3K
Lenovo M6811 1600 dpi Laser Gaming Mouse @ 0.65K

TotaL: ~70K.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 26, 2013)

Its a Killer One !!! Just add a Cooler when you want to Overclock . Opt for a Dual Channel i.e. 2x 4 GB RAM than a Single 8 GB RAM ... 
PS - AMD CPU Cooler is Also good , just add the cooler when you want to hit the extremes ....


----------



## Cilus (May 26, 2013)

^^ Actually 2X4GB 1600MHz Ram modules are very pricy now a days, ranging from 4.5K to 5K and the single 8GB stick I've suggested is the cheapest one. He can add another in future to make it dual channel.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 26, 2013)

better wait for haswell if possible as you are buying one month from now.

otherwise -

Intel i5 3570 - rs 12000

Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H  mobo - rs 6500

Corsair vengance 1600mhz 4gb x 2 ram - rs 4000

Wd cavier blue 1tb - rs 3700

Corsair 400r cabinet - rs 4500

Seasonic s12 520w psu - rs 3900

Logitech gaming keyboard &mouse combo - rs 1500

Asus 24X dvd writer - rs 1000

Saphhire hd 7970 3gb dual fan - rs 28000

Total - rs 65,600


----------



## Score89 (May 26, 2013)

@Cilus - Thanks for the response. I've got a few questions for you, but since this is the first time I'm building a custom rig, please forgive their 'noobness'.

1. I know that 7970 is a kickass card, but will it be sufficiant to games with an HD TV at Ultra setting? I would like to play current and next gen games at High/Ultra for atleast two years.

2. Will i be better off going for an SLI config?

3. Do you recommend getting a wireless keyboard and mouse over their wired counterparts? (As I'll be sitting atleast 8 feet away from the tv)



@Ashish - Some questions for you as well 

1. From what I've read AMD FX 8350 is much more value for money than the I5. Any particular reason for suggesting the latter over the former?

2. Also with your mobo, what benefits does it have over the one that Clius suggested? Is it possible to mix and match so that I end up with an AMD FX 8350 with a Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H?

3. And finally, what's the difference between Seasonic SS750-JS and Seasonic s12 520w?


This is for everyone, what are the pros and cons of using an HD TV for gaming? Is it better or worse than a full HD monitor?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 26, 2013)

Score89 said:


> @Ashish - Some questions for you as well
> 
> 1. From what I've read AMD FX 8350 is much more value for money than the I5. Any particular reason for suggesting the latter over the former?
> 
> ...



1)the game you mentioned in that i5 3550 will be faster than fx 8350 

2)not possible,intel cpu only in intel chipsets mobos and amd in amd

3)Seasonic SS750-JS is of more watts 750w it is usefull if you plan about multigpus in future,otherwise 520w is enough


----------



## the1337est (May 26, 2013)

Score89 said:


> 1. I know that 7970 is a kickass card, but will it be sufficiant to games with an HD TV at Ultra setting? I would like to play current and next gen games at High/Ultra for atleast two years.



The physical size of the monitor does not matter in performance. What matters is the resolution of the screen. I'm assuming you're planning on getting a 1980x1080 (1080p/FullHD) TV. HD7970 will run any game at ultra in 1080p with ease.
Check this link: Benchmark Results: Battlefield 3 (DX 11) : AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition Review: Give Me Back That Crown!

It is always recommended to get single better GPU than two lower cost GPUs. Ofcourse 2x HD7850 will give you more performance than a single HD7970 for about same price, but getting single HD7970 gives you room for future upgrade (getting another 7970). 
Link from another forum: Terrible experience with 7870 CF - Guru3D.com Forums


----------



## Score89 (May 26, 2013)

the1337est said:


> The physical size of the monitor does not matter in performance. What matters is the resolution of the screen. I'm assuming you're planning on getting a 1980x1080 (1080p/FullHD) TV. HD7970 will run any game at ultra in 1080p with ease.
> Check this link: Benchmark Results: Battlefield 3 (DX 11) : AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition Review: Give Me Back That Crown!
> 
> It is always recommended to get single better GPU than two lower cost GPUs. Ofcourse 2x HD7850 will give you more performance than a single HD7970 for about same price, but getting single HD7970 gives you room for future upgrade (getting another 7970).
> Link from another forum: Terrible experience with 7870 CF - Guru3D.com Forums




Thanks the1337est!

Nvidia just released its 7 series GPU, do you guys think it's going to be worth waiting for them to come to India? Or should I go ahead with the 7970?

I've taken Cilus' rig and added in some elements of Ashish's suggestions. How is this as a PC?

Intel i5 3570 - 12000
Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H mobo - 6500
GSkill RipjawX F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL 8GB X 1 1600 MHz CL10 - 4K
Toshiba/ WB Blue 1TB 7200 RPM HDD - 3.8K
Corsair 400R Cabinet - 4.5K
Seasonic SS750-JS - 5.6K
Sapphire HD 7970 Dual Fan Version - 28K
Asus 24X SATA Black DVD R/W - 1K
Logitech K270 Wireless keyboard - 1085
Logitech M950 wireless mouse - 5.9k
X-Box wireless controller for PC - 3.4k

Total - 75,785

Goes a little above my budget because of all the wireless accessories. If you guys can suggest any alternatives, I'd appreciate it. 

I'm keeping the Seasonic SS750-JS @ 5.6K because I would like to upgrade to a dual card setup after 2-3 years.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 26, 2013)

Score89 said:


> Thanks the1337est!
> 
> Nvidia just released its 7 series GPU, do you guys think it's going to be worth waiting for them to come to India? Or should I go ahead with the 7970?
> 
> ...


You are completely safe with HD7970


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 26, 2013)

Cilius config gets another vote, but you get WD AV-GP 1TB for about 4.3k, or else Toshiba DT01ACA 1TB drive.


----------



## anirbandd (May 26, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> *Cilius* config gets another vote, but you get WD AV-GP 1TB for about 4.3k, or else Toshiba DT01ACA 1TB drive.





Score89 said:


> I've taken *Clius* rig and added in some elements of Ashish's suggestions. How is this as a PC?
> 
> I'm keeping the Seasonic SS750-JS @ 5.6K because I would like to upgrade to a dual card setup after 2-3 years.





Score89 said:


> @*Clius* - Thanks for the response. I've got a few questions for you, but since this is the first time I'm building a custom rig, please forgive their 'noobness'.



@Cilus: Anything?? 


On Topic: @Score89: if you are gonna go for dual card, do it now or within 2/3months. dont do it later.

and the i5 is all over better at gaming.. again, if you take i, you should also add a cooler, coz intel coolers are shyt.


----------



## Score89 (May 26, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> @Cilus: Anything??
> 
> 
> On Topic: @Score89: if you are gonna go for dual card, do it now or within 2/3months. dont do it later.



the reason I said that i would want to upgrade to a dual card set up in a couple of years was because if a time came when a 7970 was not enough, I could just add another 7970 and chug the system along for some more time...If you think that just replacing the 7970 with a better card will be a better option, then I'm all ears.



anirbandd said:


> and the i5 is all over better at gaming.. again, if you take i, you should also add a cooler, coz intel coolers are shyt.



Please suggest one


----------



## anirbandd (May 26, 2013)

Score89 said:


> the reason I said that i would want to upgrade to a dual card set up in a couple of years was because if a time came when a 7970 was not enough, I could just add another 7970 and chug the system along for some more time...If you think that just replacing the 7970 with a better card will be a better option, then I'm all ears.
> 
> *in a couple of years you wouldnt get a 7970 in the market. they'd all be EOL'd.
> 
> ...



replied


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 26, 2013)

get CM Hyper 212 EVO and make a pull puch setup.


----------



## anirbandd (May 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> get CM Hyper 212 EVO and make a *pull puch* setup.


 

actually, Push-Pull vs Push vs Pull hardly make a difference. 

If you go for a Pull setup, you get space above DIMM slots, and install the high profile RAMs.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 26, 2013)

Intel stock coolers are perfectly sufficient for non-oc cpu. unless if you are in a poorly ventalated room, or a hot environment you may find that you want to look for a replacement of cooler


----------



## Score89 (May 26, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> actually, Push-Pull vs Push vs Pull hardly make a difference.
> 
> If you go for a Pull setup, you get space above DIMM slots, and install the high profile RAMs.



What're you guys talking about? 

I have no idea what Pull-push is...



ASHISH65 said:


> Intel stock coolers are perfectly sufficient for non-oc cpu. unless if you are in a poorly ventalated room, or a hot environment you may find that you want to look for a replacement of cooler



I'm in Delhi...a hot environment is pretty much a guarantee 

As I'll be leaving the pc on for more than 24 hrs (downloading) at a time, should I slll invest in a cooler?


----------



## anirbandd (May 26, 2013)

Score89 said:


> What're you guys talking about?
> 
> I have no idea what Pull-push is...
> 
> ...



*See this:* Hyper 212+ testing, Push vs Pull vs Push Pull; Also Horizontal vs Vertical positioning

investing in a cpu cooler is always a good idea if you gonna leave it on all day. especially in delhi. 

make the cabinet well ventilated.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 26, 2013)

^ if the fan in that room will stay on while the pc will be on, then stock cooler with good air flow, ventillation and cable management will be sufficient. Else, an aftermarket cooler will be good.


----------



## anirbandd (May 26, 2013)

why why why??

after all, if OP is investing 70K into the PC, he should be able to buy a CM Hyper 212 @ ~2.2K.

The 212Evo is extremely VFM.

also beats the electricity bill generated by the ceiling fan


----------



## Score89 (May 26, 2013)

You're right anirbandd, I don't want to take any chances with this PC so putting in the cooler seems the best thing to do. I can always get the xbox controller later. 

As far as waiting for the new graphics card goes,  I'll wait till end of June and see... if they are within budget, then I'll get them, otherwise I'll stick to 7970


----------



## anirbandd (May 26, 2013)

thats a great good idea.. 

wait till june and in the mean time see if you can add a few extra Ks to 28K [meant for the 7970]. if you can go upto 30K or so, you can get a really good Nvidia 7xx card.


----------



## Score89 (May 26, 2013)

In the meantime, can anyone suggest a good 32 inch LCD tv? I want to avoid LED as it will be out of my budget (30k).


----------



## Cilus (May 26, 2013)

Let me clarify a couple of things 1st:-

*Multi-GPU:* If you're planning for Multi-GPU setup then you have to do it within couple of months, not in couple of years. Suppose a person having a HD 6970, say 1.5 years old. Tell me, is he going to buy another one now for Crossfire or will go for a HD 7950 at the same price point and sells of his older card? But if you wanna go for multi-gpu, then opt for nVidia cards like GTX 660 SLI as currently AMD has some driver issues with their 7000 series multi-gpu setup.

*Processor:* There is no doubt that Intel i5 3550 or 3570 (non-K) versions do have slightly better performance than FX-8350 in most of the games released within 1 year but recent games like Far Cry 3, Hitman Absolution, Tomb Raider and specially Crysis 3...all are very much optimized for Multi-Core CPU. In Crysis 3, which can use 8 to 12 Cores efficiently, FX-8350 performs almost same as i7 3770K, priced at 20K. In fact games are getting more and more multi-core optimized and most of the upcoming games will be able to take benefit of 8 Cores of FX-8350.

*Total System Value:* Here by spending (11.6K + 7.2K) = 18.8K. you are getting a superior quality components compared to a i5 3570 + B75/H77 motherboard combination. The 970A-EVO R2.0 offers far better build quality and feature set than H77 board available within 8K.

*Overclocking* Although you have said no for Overclocking, believe me, it is damn easy with AMD Black Edition Processors and there are plenty of official Windows based tools (Like AMD Overdrive, AMD Fusion, Asus AI Tweaker) are available for it. You don't even need to touch the BIOS for it. Just go through some guides and within 1 month you can start playing around with your Processor. In case of Intel, for a overclocking setup (K series CPU and Z77 Motherboard), you have to spend around 23K for just a good CPU and Motherboard.


----------



## anirbandd (May 26, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Let me clarify a couple of things 1st:-
> 
> *Multi-GPU:* If you're planning for Multi-GPU setup then you have to do it within couple of months, not in couple of years. Suppose a person having a HD 6970, say 1.5 years old. Tell me, is he going to buy another one now for Crossfire or will go for a HD 7950 at the same price point and sells of his older card? But if you wanna go for multi-gpu, then opt for nVidia cards like GTX 660 SLI as currently AMD has some driver issues with their 7000 series multi-gpu setup.
> 
> ...



^absolutely true..

and OC'ing extends component value. you will be able to use it for a longer time. 


for ex.: you can change your GPU to get a better one, which, say, is being bottlenecked by your CPU. just OC your CPU a little and you are done. No need of new CPU.


----------



## Score89 (May 26, 2013)

So you guys are suggesting that I go back to Cilus' original rig because it is more future-proof. I can't help but notice that a cooler wasn't included in the suggested config, is the 212 Evo a necessity? Or does the AMD FX 8350 + Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 not require a dedicated cooler?

I think I'm going to a single GPU setup. 

Still waiting for someone to share their experience with gaming on an HD TV. Anybody?


----------



## Cilus (May 27, 2013)

The stock cooler of AMD FX-8350 is pretty good for the default speed 4 GHz, in fact 4.2 GHz to 4.3 GHz overclocking is also possible with it. If you're not overclocking right now, no need for a separate cooler. Buy a good one when you are ready for overclocking.


----------



## Score89 (May 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> 1)
> 
> 3)Seasonic SS750-JS is of more watts 750w it is usefull if you plan about multigpus in future,otherwise 520w is enough




Seeing as I won't be opting for a dual card set up, do I still need to get the SS750?


----------



## anirbandd (May 27, 2013)

if you wont EVER go for dual card, then get a 650W PSU.



Score89 said:


> So you guys are suggesting that I go back to Cilus' original rig because it is more future-proof. I can't help but notice that a cooler wasn't included in the suggested config, is the 212 Evo a necessity? Or does the AMD FX 8350 + Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 not require a dedicated cooler?
> 
> I think I'm going to a single GPU setup.
> 
> Still waiting for someone to share their experience with gaming on an HD TV. Anybody?



As Cilus said, stay on the stock cooler for now and upgrade when you want to OC.

i played on our FHD TV for a few hours after getting my GPU.
the experience was very good overall.
gaming on a 46" is sure enjoyable.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 27, 2013)

Score89 said:


> Seeing as I won't be opting for a dual card set up, do I still need to get the SS750?



no you wont''need 750w psu. 520w for intel  or 620w for amd is enough


----------



## Score89 (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Cilus and anir. Will be going for Cilus' suggested rig for now. I'll also wait till end of June to see if the new series from Nvidia is worth investing in.

This is what I'm going for - 

AMD FX 8350 4GHz @ 11.6K
Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 @ 7.2K
GSkill RipjawX F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL 8GB X 1 1600 MHz CL10 @ 4K
Toshiba/ WB Blue 1TB 7200 RPM HDD @ 3.8K
Corsair 400R Cabinet @ 4.5K
Seasonic s12 620w @rs 4800
Sapphire HD 7970 Dual Fan Version @ 28K
Asus 24X SATA Black DVD R/W @ 1K
Logitech K270 Wireless keyboard - 1085
Logitech M950 wireless mouse - 5.9k

Total - 71,885

Will get an X-box controller and wireless headset sometime later. 


Also,
Sorry to be a little off-topic, but I've been recieving PMs and for the life of me I can't reply to them. Is there some forum rule that I'm missing?

Edit: 

Ashish, could you suggest a good 620W PSU for this build?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 27, 2013)

Seasonic s12 620w @rs 4800


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 27, 2013)

Score89 said:


> Seeing as I won't be opting for a dual card set up, do I still need to get the SS750?


500 W is sufficient for running FX 8350 with HD7950 with mild overclock. But, getting a 600 W PSU will provide enough power for overclocking CPU as well as the GPU to a much higher extend and you'll also be able to use the same PSU in future with a more powerful(consuming) part.


----------



## Score89 (May 31, 2013)

Hi guys, just noticed this on Flipkart - 

Logitech Cordless Performance Mouse M950 - Logitech: Flipkart.com

Do you think I should get it now, or will it be better to purchase the entire rig together in the hopes of getting a discount?

Alternatively, if someone knows of a better wireless mouse that can be used for gaming, please feel free to suggest


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 1, 2013)

Score89 said:


> Thanks Cilus and anir. Will be going for Cilus' suggested rig for now. I'll also wait till end of June to see if the new series from Nvidia is worth investing in.
> 
> This is what I'm going for -
> 
> ...



good setup. balanced rig. 

the PMs could be from guests [non-members]. i've had a few myself. as there is no a/c, you cant reply.


----------



## Score89 (Jun 1, 2013)

Just saw that the GTX 7 series has been released, what do you guys think about the GTX 770? I think it's about 4k more than the 7970,is the increased price worth the increased performance? 

Do I need it in my rig? I'll ofcourse need to made adjustments to accommodate the extra 4k.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 2, 2013)

No, it is on the same league of GTX 7970 when overclocked to 1 GHz. Sapphire HD 7970 Dual Fan version, which I have suggested to you, is very good for overclocking and you can increase the clock speed close to 1000 MHz with ease and get the performance of a HD 7970 GHz edition. In that case, the performance will be almost same with a GTX 770.


----------



## Score89 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks Cilus.

On another note, I'll need a decent wireless mouse for gaming and only the Logitech M950 seems to fit the bill. What's your take on it?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 2, 2013)

Score89 said:


> Thanks Cilus.
> 
> On another note, I'll need a decent wireless mouse for gaming and only the Logitech M950 seems to fit the bill. What's your take on it?


Aoid wireless mice for gaming, they have a slight lag, stick to wiered.


----------



## Score89 (Jun 2, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Aoid wireless mice for gaming, they have a slight lag, stick to wiered.



I'd love to, but as I'll be sitting atleast 5 feet away from my TV/monitor when I game I don't see a way I can incorporate a wired keyboard and mouse into my rig.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 3, 2013)

3/3.5 feet is more than enough from a large screen with Brightness and Contrast set optimally. Thats the distance I maintain between my 46 inch display when gaming. While surfing I set the power save mode of the TV to Hi and that takes care of the glaring whites of the webpages.

For Gaming a wireless mouse even a Rs 7000 razer  will have lag. So wired solution is better.


----------



## Score89 (Jun 3, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> 3/3.5 feet is more than enough from a large screen with Brightness and Contrast set optimally. Thats the distance I maintain between my 46 inch display when gaming. While surfing I set the power save mode of the TV to Hi and that takes care of the glaring whites of the webpages.
> 
> For Gaming a wireless mouse even a Rs 7000 razer  will have lag. So wired solution is better.




How do you manage the cables? Don't they get all tangled up?


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Score89 said:


> How do you manage the cables? Don't they get all tangled up?



Yes they do,you can use some cable ties to keep them neat,though.I have a full fledged Audio System connected with the Computer and the 46 inch Display with Floorstanding Jamo Speakers and Denon 1500AE Amplifier/SACD player and a Razer Mako too,and I switch between them while gaming,its a big time wire mess for me and we have to learn to live with that. A Necessary Evil ,I would say,but worth it.


----------



## Score89 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi all, so I've finally saved up for this rig and plan to make the purchase within this week. For those of you who're reading the thread for the first time, the config are as follows - 



Score89 said:


> AMD FX 8350 4GHz @ 11.6K
> Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 @ 7.2K
> GSkill RipjawX F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL 8GB X 1 1600 MHz CL10 @ 4K
> Toshiba/ WB Blue 1TB 7200 RPM HDD @ 3.8K
> ...



What I'd like to know is if this is still the best rig in my budget (70k), or are there any new/better/cheaper components that I'm not aware of?

I'd also appreciate it if someone can update the prices, it's been a couple of months and I'm hoping that somethings would've become cheaper.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 21, 2013)

Score89 said:


> Hi all, so I've finally saved up for this rig and plan to make the purchase within this week. For those of you who're reading the thread for the first time, the config are as follows -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



prices:

AMD FX 8350 4GHz *(12.5k)*
Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 @ 7.2K
GSkill RipjawX F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL 8GB X 1 1600 MHz CL10 @ 4K* (get ram from FK, its chepest there. Prices keep changing daily, so get the cheaper of ripjawsX or Vengance. HyperX Blu is also an option)*
Toshiba/ WB Blue 1TB 7200 RPM HDD @ 3.8K
Corsair 400R Cabinet @ 4.5K
Seasonic s12 620w @rs 4800
Sapphire HD 7970 Dual Fan Version @ 28K
Asus 24X SATA Black DVD R/W @ 1K
Logitech K270 Wireless keyboard - 1085
Logitech M950 wireless mouse - 5.9k

One more thing, where will you be sitting while using the PC? If you will not be using a disk or something of similar height to keep the hand in proper position, you may not benefit from the enhanced ergonomics and/or high dpi of the mice.


----------



## Score89 (Jun 21, 2013)

I'll be sitting on my bed, around 4 feet away from the PC. Will most probably use a wooden table to place my keyboard and mouse. Will that be a problem?

Edit: I'll also be needing an UPS. Any suggestions?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 21, 2013)

Score89 said:


> I'll be sitting on my bed, around 4 feet away from the PC. Will most probably use a wooden table to place my keyboard and mouse. Will that be a problem?
> 
> Edit: I'll also be needing an UPS. Any suggestions?



> Can you post a pic? 

> APC 1.1 kVA is best for you. Let someone else tell the price as I'm not aware of it.


----------



## Score89 (Jun 25, 2013)

This is a quote that i got from a dealer at Nehru Place. What do you guys think? I'm in talks with a few other dealers as well and will go with the one who gives the best quote - 


AMD FX 8350 4GHz (12.5k)
Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 - *7.5k*
Corsair 1600Mhz 8GB - *4.6k*
Toshiba 1TB 7200 RPM HDD - *4.3k*
Corsair 400R Cabinet - Not available
Seasonic s12 620w - *5.2k*
*Sapphire HD 7970 OC 3GB - 32k*
Asus 24X SATA Black DVD R/W @ 1K
Logitech K270 Wireless keyboard - 1085
Logitech M950 wireless mouse - 5.9k

The prices in bold are different from the ones suggested on this forum. Total comes down to 74k without cabinet (which exceeds my budget)


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 25, 2013)

oh no! overpriced.get gigabyte hd 7970 3gb @27k @smc international.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 25, 2013)

+1 for gigabyte 7970 windforce
Get WD blue 500gb available for 3.8-3.9k on FK or local stores
All things are highly overprices better seach in another shop smc or costtocost

Get lil cheaper mice in 70k rig 6k for mice :shocked:


----------



## rock2702 (Jun 25, 2013)

Score89 said:


> This is a quote that i got from a dealer at Nehru Place. What do you guys think? I'm in talks with a few other dealers as well and will go with the one who gives the best quote -
> 
> 
> AMD FX 8350 4GHz (12.5k)
> ...



I sent you a PM.Kindly check.


----------



## Limitless (Jun 25, 2013)

In Nehru Place you can get FX 8350 for 11k  at Computer Empire I just got my PC assembled  
I recommend you to visit *Computer Empire* in Nehru Place!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 25, 2013)

Score89 said:


> This is a quote that i got from a dealer at Nehru Place. What do you guys think? I'm in talks with a few other dealers as well and will go with the one who gives the best quote -
> 
> 
> AMD FX 8350 4GHz (12.5k)
> ...



Thats pretty expensive.

Motherboard should not be priced more than 7.3k.

For ram, check on FK, currently thy are providing the lowest prices.

Graohic card is hugely overpriced. Sapphire one should be around 28-29k. +1 for windforce.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 25, 2013)

^^ todays ram prices FK corsair value 4gb ~ 1.7k primeabgb quoted abround 2050


----------



## Score89 (Jun 29, 2013)

Everybody i have talked to in Nehru Place is quoting similar or higher prices. The reason they are giving is the recent hike in the dollar rates. 

Also, I checked with SMC International and Gigabyte 7970 OC is out of stock (even though their website lists it as available). Is there any alternate graphics card that I can look at? 

I would like to play recent games at Ultra settings and I don't want to spend more than 30k on the gfx card. Is there card apart from 7970 that meets these specifications?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 29, 2013)

Score89 said:


> Everybody i have talked to in Nehru Place is quoting similar or higher prices. The reason they are giving is the recent hike in the dollar rates.
> 
> Also, I checked with SMC International and Gigabyte 7970 OC is out of stock (even though their website lists it as available). Is there any alternate graphics card that I can look at?
> 
> I would like to play recent games at Ultra settings and I don't want to spend more than 30k on the gfx card. Is there card apart from 7970 that meets these specifications?



Asus, gugabyte, Sappphire are good brands. Try to  fing Sapphire HD7970 VapourX. Also try on theitdepot, theitwares, mdcomputers and primeabgb.


----------



## Score89 (Jun 30, 2013)

I checked with the dealers you mentioned Harshil and 7970 is either out of stock or overpriced. I'm contemplating buying the graphics card from the US and having a friend bring it over to India. I found Saphire 7970 VapourX on newegg for $370...that's around 22,000.

Now this may seem like a stupid question, but will the graphics card be compatible with the Asus M5A97 that I'll buy from India?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 30, 2013)

any gpu will support.

i suggest better get gtx 770 for $400 great value for money


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 30, 2013)

Score89 said:


> I checked with the dealers you mentioned Harshil and 7970 is either out of stock or overpriced. I'm contemplating buying the graphics card from the US and having a friend bring it over to India. I found Saphire 7970 VapourX on newegg for $370...that's around 22,000.
> 
> Now this may seem like a stupid question, *but will the graphics card be compatible with the Asus M5A97 that I'll buy from India?*



Yes it will be. BTW there could be a warranty issue on imported cards.


----------



## Score89 (Jun 30, 2013)

I'll definitely check for international warranty before making the decision. 

Found Gigabyte GTX 770 OC edition with Windforce for $400. I checked the benchmarks and it performs better than the 7970 Ghz edition. What do you guys think?

Here's the link to the product page on newegg - Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-N770OC-2GD GeForce GTX 770 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready Video Card


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 30, 2013)

I dont think you will get International warrenty stick with 7970ghx


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 30, 2013)

Score89 said:


> I'll definitely check for international warranty before making the decision.
> 
> Found Gigabyte GTX 770 OC edition with Windforce for $400. I checked the benchmarks and it performs better than the 7970 Ghz edition. What do you guys think?
> 
> Here's the link to the product page on newegg - Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-N770OC-2GD GeForce GTX 770 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready Video Card



Very good choice man.it has very good cooling and performance is slight faster than hd 7970.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 30, 2013)

If you can stretch $50, go for 4gb version.


----------



## Score89 (Jun 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> If you can stretch $50, go for 4gb version.
> 
> If you can stretch $50, go for 4gb version.



Why do I need more VRAM? As far as I know it's usedful in a multi-monitor setup. Am I missing something?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 30, 2013)

Score89 said:


> Why do I need more VRAM? As far as I know it's usedful in a multi-monitor setup. Am I missing something?



more and more  games have started using more V ram.In the future,you will need more V ram to play games in full glory with high AA and AF in full HD(or at 2500X1600 resolution) with full details.For that,I think 2GB v ram wont be enough.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 30, 2013)

But for 1080P, I think 2 GB VRam will do the job in maximum cases.


----------



## Score89 (Jul 1, 2013)

Need your opinion on which card is best in terms of performance/price.

Gigabyte 7970 OC 3GB Windforce - 23,800

Gigabyte GTX770 OC 2GB Windforce - 23,800

Sapphire VaporX 7970 Ghz 3GB - 22,000

Sapphire 7970 OC With Boost 3GB - 19,600

Gigabyte GTX770 OC 4GB - 26,800

For a feature by feature comparison - Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## Cilus (Jul 1, 2013)

Get either Gigabyte HD 7970 or GTX 770 OC 4 GB.


----------



## Score89 (Jul 1, 2013)

Score89 said:


> Gigabyte 7970 OC 3GB Windforce - 23,800
> 
> 
> Gigabyte GTX770 OC 4GB - 26,800



Do you mean these two?

Just out of curiosity, why not the Sapphire 7970 OC With Boost 3GB for 19,600? Sure, I sacrifice a bit of power, but save almost 4k (with which I can invest in an SSD).


----------



## Score89 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi guys, due to an unexpected budget cut I've had to make a few compromises and revise my configuration. Would really appreciate your feedback on this revised version - 

AMD FX 8350 4GHz @ 12k
Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 @ 7K
GSkill RipjawX 8GB X 1 1600 MHz CL10 @ 4.5K
Toshiba/ WB Blue 1TB 7200 RPM HDD @ 3.8K
Corsair 400R Cabinet @ 6.2K
Seasonic s12 620w @rs 5.6k
Nvidea GTX 760 - 18k
Asus 24X SATA Black DVD R/W @ 1K
Wireless keyboard + Mouse - 3k

Total - 61,100 (Exclusive of UPS)

While this is a satisfactory price, i'd like to hear your views on how I can reduce the price further without affecting performance. 

Also, I'm in talks with a someone who can get me a Intel Xeon E3-1275 processor at a heavily discounted price. I know that it's a business processor, but how will it fare with games? I did some research online and saw that it compares to the i7-3770.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 10, 2013)

Score89 said:


> Hi guys, due to an unexpected budget cut I've had to make a few compromises and revise my configuration. Would really appreciate your feedback on this revised version -
> 
> AMD FX 8350 4GHz @ 12k
> Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 @ 7K
> ...



the new config is good too,e except that the price of m5a97 evo r2.0 have increased to ~8k.

What price are you getting the xeon?


----------



## Score89 (Jul 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> the new config is good too,e except that the price of m5a97 evo r2.0 have increased to ~8k.
> 
> What price are you getting the xeon?



Flipkart has the mobo for 6.9k right now

ASUS M5A97 Motherboard - ASUS: Flipkart.com

Should I replace the 400R with a cheaper cabinet like NZXT Gamma?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jul 10, 2013)

Score89 said:


> Do you mean these two?
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why not the *Sapphire 7970 OC With Boost 3GB for 19,600*? Sure, I sacrifice a bit of power, but save almost 4k (with which I can invest in an SSD).


Where ?? or the prices have gone down ?


----------



## Score89 (Jul 10, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Where ?? or the prices have gone down ?



That was the price on newegg.com during the 4th of July offer. It's no longer applicable.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 10, 2013)

Indian price = US MRP * rate of Dollar + luxury tax(according to our Govt. people who are buying these are filthy rich) + greed profit tax (which is currently about Rs. 6500 for a $250 product)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 10, 2013)

Score89 said:


> Flipkart has the mobo for 6.9k right now
> 
> ASUS M5A97 Motherboard - ASUS: Flipkart.com
> 
> Should I replace the 400R with a cheaper cabinet like NZXT Gamma?



> that's m5A97 r2.0, not EVO.

> get 300R instead of Gamma i fyou want to lower your cost.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jul 12, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> Indian price = US MRP * rate of Dollar + *luxury tax(according to our Govt. people who are buying these are filthy rich) + greed profit tax (which is currently about Rs. 6500 for a $250 product)*


LOL !!! moments


----------



## Score89 (Jul 13, 2013)

Any thoughts on this in place of 8350?

AMD 4.4 GHz AM3+ FX 6-Core Edition FX-6300 (FD6300WMHKBOX) Processor - AMD: Flipkart.com


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 13, 2013)

Score89 said:


> Any thoughts on this in place of 8350?
> 
> AMD 4.4 GHz AM3+ FX 6-Core Edition FX-6300 (FD6300WMHKBOX) Processor - AMD: Flipkart.com



Both are good at their budgets, but FX 8350 >> FX 6300. If you are having budget problems, then get 4 GB ram instead and add another 4 GB later. you can also go with a cheaper cabinet or see if a used 400R is available somewhere.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 13, 2013)

FX-6300 is not a  4.4 GHz processor, it is a 3.5 GHz processor with 4.2 GHz Turbo speed. And If you want to decrease the price then get a FX-8320 instead which is around 2K cheaper.


----------

